
Why does San Francisco seem to have such a huge homeless problem? - iuguy
http://fusion.net/story/148372/san-francisco-homelessness/
======
FormFollowsFunc
It's interesting that homelessness started to become a problem in the 80's
around the same time of Reaganism. The US probably needs to become more
socialist to solve this but people there tend to equate socialism with statism
of the former USSR maybe as right-wing propaganda or a throw back to
McCarthyism. Everybody is not a winner in a market fundamentalist society -
it's mainly the big guys who win as there are barriers to entry. You need to
soften it's edges.

